# Elon Musk is on a roll



## Crungy (Apr 27, 2022)

Heard it here first









Elon Musk To Buy Country Music for $89 Billion. “Time to Fix It.”


In a groundbreaking development for one of America's most long-standing cultural institutions, billionaire entrepreneur, inventor, and investor Elon Musk is purchasing country music for $89 billion in hopes of returning the genre to its past greatness.




www.savingcountrymusic.com


----------



## AMOS (Apr 27, 2022)

He just needs to pay some modern artists to retire, problem solved.


----------



## Bodes (Apr 27, 2022)

Surely you scrolled to the very end of the article and read:



> But of course, this is all bullshit (well, the “Ring of Fire” and Instagram post are true). The real truth is country music unfortunately won’t have some benevolent billionaire benefactor swoop into to solve the genre’s problems via executive fiat, nor should country fans wait with bated breath for such an event to happen. Instead, it’s up to all of us the seek out the best artists, share them with our friends, family, co-workers, and neighbors, because the best artists _are_ being suppressed and shadow banned by the industry, while mediocrity and lack of authenticity reigns in the genre, similar to on social media.



Some nice trolling and some of the comments are pure moronic!


----------



## jaxadam (Apr 27, 2022)

Word in the street is ol’ Musk is buying SSO for…


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Apr 27, 2022)

can't he just blast himself off into space and not come back so we can be rid of him?


----------



## spudmunkey (Apr 27, 2022)

Yes, that's a real tweet.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Apr 27, 2022)

thebeesknees22 said:


> can't he just blast himself off into space and not come back so we can be rid of him?



"Elongated Muskrat Visits The Sun: A SpaceX Story"


----------



## nightflameauto (Apr 29, 2022)

spudmunkey said:


> Yes, that's a real tweet.



FINALLY! A billionaire with a mission I can support!


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Apr 29, 2022)

Or you know, maybe use all the money to actually improve things for the rest of Earth’s residents.


----------



## wankerness (Apr 29, 2022)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Or you know, maybe use all the money to actually improve things for the rest of Earth’s residents.


You don't generally become a billionaire without being a sociopath!


----------



## Crungy (Apr 29, 2022)

Fixing country music is a pretty good start right?


----------



## AMOS (Apr 29, 2022)

Most of the people that recently started leaving twitter are the ones that bought his electric cars  let's see, you helped make him rich now you're complaining about him creating a level playing field on a social networking site.


----------



## CanserDYI (Apr 29, 2022)

AMOS said:


> Most of the people that recently started leaving twitter are the ones that bought his electric cars  let's see, you helped make him rich now you're complaining about him creating a level playing field on a social networking site.


Musk didnt get rich off Tesla. I wouldnt be surprised if he hasnt turned a real dollar on it yet. I'm probably wrong, but I wouldnt be surprised if so.


----------



## wankerness (Apr 29, 2022)

I hate Twitter and hope he kills it (though why would he? Twitter already is completely populated with garbage people of both political persuasions. any right wingers thinking this is going to improve twitter by "allowing them on it" is sadly mistaken considering how few of them actually get banned relative to any other idiot trolls that get banned), but I also kind of hate him and think he's kind of a moron and definitely a vengeful psycho even if I think a trend toward electric vehicles is a positive for the world. I can't wait for him to start banning anyone that insults him. Or maybe just calling them "pedo guys" like the good old days. He has as thin of skin as ol' Donnie Trump and has a long history of being very anti-free speech if it hurts his feelings. Which is exactly what some people think he's going to fix. Gimme a break.


----------



## AMOS (Apr 29, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Musk didnt get rich off Tesla. I wouldnt be surprised if he hasnt turned a real dollar on it yet. I'm probably wrong, but I wouldnt be surprised if so.


A very impressive amount actually 








Elon Musk’s 5 Best Investments


Read about some of the most important and impressive investments of Elon Musk, the engineer and tech superstar who has founded multiple businesses.




www.investopedia.com


----------



## AMOS (Apr 29, 2022)

wankerness said:


> I hate Twitter and hope he kills it (though why would he? Twitter already is completely populated with garbage people of both political persuasions. any right wingers thinking this is going to improve twitter by "allowing them on it" is sadly mistaken considering how few of them actually get banned relative to any other idiot trolls that get banned), but I also kind of hate him and think he's kind of a moron and definitely a vengeful psycho even if I think a trend toward electric vehicles is a positive for the world. I can't wait for him to start banning anyone that insults him. Or maybe just calling them "pedo guys" like the good old days. He has as thin of skin as ol' Donnie Trump and has a long history of being very anti-free speech if it hurts his feelings. Which is exactly what some people think he's going to fix. Gimme a break.


He invited people to insult him, did you know he supported Yang in the 2020 election? But because he's a Capitalist that's using his riches to send humanity in a positive direction you hate him? he has Aspergers syndrome which is not his fault.


----------



## CanserDYI (Apr 29, 2022)

I hate all billionaires. Throw them in a pit, gasoline it all, and make them scream in flames as we distribute the wealth to you know, the other 99% of people.


----------



## ScottThunes1960 (Apr 29, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> I hate all billionaires. Throw them in a pit, gasoline it all, and make them scream in flames as we distribute the wealth to you know, the other 99% of people.


Someone give this man a billion dollars.


----------



## AMOS (Apr 29, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> I hate all billionaires. Throw them in a pit, gasoline it all, and make them scream in flames as we distribute the wealth to you know, the other 99% of people.


I'll take what billionaires offer over free Bernie shit. These guys employ thousands of people


----------



## CanserDYI (Apr 29, 2022)

AMOS said:


> lol, maturity


Here's your chance to change my mind, give me ONE convincing argument that any human on this earth deserves to control that much currency, especially when we have a third of the earth in poverty. Go on.


----------



## AMOS (Apr 29, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Here's your chance to change my mind, give me ONE convincing argument that any human on this earth deserves to control that much currency, especially when we have a third of the earth in poverty. Go on.


If it weren't for people like him, there would be far fewer tax dollars to send out to people for Covid relief, Disability, Welfare and many other programs. You think he doesn't pay his fair share? Burn all the billionaires and see what's left to pay for all this. There won't be enough.


----------



## AMOS (Apr 29, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Here's your chance to change my mind, give me ONE convincing argument that any human on this earth deserves to control that much currency, especially when we have a third of the earth in poverty. Go on.


We're Capitalists, and what he owns he built. Who's qualified to judge how much currency someone should control? In our system we have no limits. Think of all the benefits and high salaries govt employees get. Public Unions rape the tax payers yet no one complains about that.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Apr 29, 2022)

AMOS said:


> If it weren't for people like him, there would be far fewer tax dollars to send out to people for Covid relief, Disability, Welfare and many other programs. You think he doesn't pay his fair share? Burn all the billionaires and see what's left to pay for all this. There won't be enough.
> View attachment 106835



LOOOL

I can't tell if this is sarcasm or if it's serious


----------



## MFB (Apr 29, 2022)

AMOS said:


> We're Capitalists, and what he owns he built.



Bruh, his parent's owned a god damn MINE, safe to say he started off on a level none of us will ever even dream of comprehending


----------



## AMOS (Apr 29, 2022)

thebeesknees22 said:


> LOOOL
> 
> I can't tell if this is sarcasm or if it's serious


The top 5% pays 59.4% of all federal taxes. let's burn those top 5 percenters and see what's left.


----------



## AMOS (Apr 29, 2022)

MFB said:


> Bruh, his parent's owned a god damn MINE, safe to say he started off on a level none of us will ever even dream of comprehending


Doesn't matter, it's still his. Should someone decide how much you should keep of what you've earned? Where do you draw the line? There's always Venezuela if you'd like to sample living under a different system.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Apr 29, 2022)

Elon makes like no joke 50,000 times what the average person makes so I don't get your point. 50% isn't even a drop in the bucket for him.


----------



## CanserDYI (Apr 29, 2022)

Man the amount of rich dude handjobs conservatives would give out, my god. Just suck the dude off already. By the way, that 11 billion is 4 fucking percent of his net worth. I swear capitalism is a fucking poison that has ruined people. The only reason socialism and communism fail is because people are corrupted by capitalism at this point, the well has been poisoned.


----------



## AMOS (Apr 29, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Man the amount of rich dude handjobs conservatives would give out, my god. Just suck the dude off already. By the way, that 11 billion is 4 fucking percent of his net worth. I swear capitalism is a fucking poison that has ruined people. The only reason socialism and communism fail is because people are corrupted by capitalism at this point, the well has been poisoned.


You're much worse than what you despise, you make no secret of that. Conservatives support free speech, liberals and leftists only support free speech if it's them carrying it out. I hate billionaires too but we need them. Without them tax dollars go bye bye then people starve because the govt has no money for the people, it all goes to them then people like you have to eat your dog. Suck it up snowflake the USA is Capitalist, and always will be.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Apr 29, 2022)

AMOS said:


> You're much worse than what you despise, you make no secret of that. Conservatives support free speech, liberals and leftists only support free speech if it's them carrying it out. I hate billionaires too but we need them. Without them tax dollars go bye bye then people starve because the govt has no money for the people, it all goes to them then people like you have to eat your dog. Suck it up snowflake the USA is Capitalist, and always will be.


----------



## tedtan (Apr 29, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Here's your chance to change my mind, give me ONE convincing argument that any human on this earth deserves to control that much currency, especially when we have a third of the earth in poverty. Go on.


The net worth isn’t in currency, its mostly from the estimated value of the stock they own in their companies, then from other assets like real estate and so forth. So they own expensive things, but can’t dive into their piles of cash like Scrooge McDuck.


----------



## narad (Apr 29, 2022)

Ah yes, the guy who brought a rushed and impossibly unmaneuverable submarine to rescue trapped kids in some nerdy PR attempt, and then insulted the guy who actually rescued them when it didn't work. I definitely want to see more of that behavior!


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Apr 29, 2022)

AMOS said:


> Doesn't matter, it's still his. Should someone decide how much you should keep of what you've earned? Where do you draw the line? There's always Venezuela if you'd like to sample living under a different system.


Venezuela has had their government and economy repeatedly undermined by the US via sanctions and "interventions" that amounted to CIA backed coups. We have no way of knowing whether they'd make a good test case _for_ socialism, but they're certainly _not _a valid test case for why it wouldn't work. The irony is that Maduro and Chavez before him, generally not nice dudes, become folk heroes to the third world simply because they're willing to stand up to western interventionist policies.



Oh and speaking of Leon Skum and US backed coups in South America, I actually came here to post this. What a guy!


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 30, 2022)

AMOS said:


> You're much worse than what you despise, you make no secret of that. Conservatives support free speech, liberals and leftists only support free speech if it's them carrying it out. I hate billionaires too but we need them. Without them tax dollars go bye bye then people starve because the govt has no money for the people, it all goes to them then people like you have to eat your dog. Suck it up snowflake the USA is Capitalist, and always will be.


Well, based on what I think I know, you’re wrong on a couple of counts.
1) you ask who’s to judge how much currency someone makes. But the fact is, the wealthy people literally make the laws deciding who pays what in taxes. It’s no mistake that capital gains taxes are far less than ordinary income. Mostly wealthy people are in the levels of government that make the tax laws, and certainly only wealthy people can afford to pay lobbyists. Further, most tax sheltering is only available to the ultra wealthy. For most of us, maxing out our annual retirement plan means in the low 5 digits. But the ultra wealthy cab shuttle away hundreds of thousands in defined benefit plans and other vehicles specifically made for them. As for Musk, or another billionaire, you say that if it weren’t for them less tax dollars would be collected. In fact, if his billions were instead distributed as income to his employees, they’d be taxed at a higher rate, and it would generate MORE tax dollars. Almost any use of his billions would generate more tax dollars than having them sit in his shares of companies.
2) you say it’s better than Bernie giving away stuff. It’s not that Bernie is giving away stuff, and others aren’t. Bernie is just giving stuff to people, rather than corporations. If you read through what economists have said about his plans vs others, you’ll see far less given to the military, and way more given to healthcare, college, etc. It shouldn’t seem outlandish - were the only first world country to have exorbitant health care costs, with measurably low actual health.
3) the republicans do not support free speech, full stop. Free speech means that the government cannot stop anyone from expressing themselves. Yet, Trump tried many times to do that. Desantis is currently doing that to Disney, because he doesn’t like them expressing their opinion. Republican governors around the country are stifling teachers’ ability to teach what they want. They are literally banning books. The republicans are railing against “cancel culture,” saying that if I don’t want to shop at a Hobby Lobby, I need a better reason than I don’t like the owner. I think what you mean is that private companies should not be allowed to stifle speech. That’s certainly the mixup Musk had, when he was going to buy Twitter to restore free speech. But, republicans can’t make up their mind - should we allow companies to run their businesses as they want, or should the government control them? If a company needs to check in with the government about its own policies, and can’t ban Trump or block misinformation, then is that really what you want? That’s what they do in China and Russia. That’s not what the republicans say they want. In contrast, the liberals against “free speech” are actually against “unchecked hate speech” and “demonstrably false information.” That’s a huge distinction.
4) Musk is absolutely not inviting of people criticizing him. He may have said he wants it, but he’s demonstrated time and again that he can’t handle it, He’s KNOWN for his thin skin. From canceling the Tesla order of a reporter who wrote less than a glowing review of his cars, to now reneging on a charity contribution to the Gates Foundation, because Gates maintained a short position on TSLA (which is known to be wildly overvalued) to calling the cave rescue man a “pedo guy,” to wrangling to get the title “founder” of Tesla, even though he’s not a founder of Tesla, but is worried people won’t think he started it.

I’m a capitalist, and a fan of Musk. But your statements are just too far off the mark, and not nuanced enough to be a good discussion. I don’t mean to sound like a dick, though I’m sure this is coming off that way, but it seems to me you haven’t read up on a lot of what you’re commenting on. Our government, and certainly our corporations and billionaires, are spending a huge amount of effort to spin and force propaganda at us all day long. I think it’s exceptionally important that we take the time to discuss the nuances of what’s going on, rather than getting into simple arguments without depth. And I’m not just aiming this at you - myself included. I’ll come across what I think is a BS thing, and then read about it, and learn I was totally wrong. It’s why I’m not a republican or a democrat, because there isn’t a place for me on either extreme.

Anyway, apologies for my unhinged rant, and apologies if I’m coming across like an accusatory jerk. I’m mean this as an argument, but more or a debate argument than a throwing-stuff argument.


----------



## ScottThunes1960 (Apr 30, 2022)

This site needs a _Tiger Beat_ skin to put some of these threads in the proper context.


----------



## CanserDYI (Apr 30, 2022)

Hollowway said:


> Well, based on what I think I know, you’re wrong on a couple of counts.
> 1) you ask who’s to judge how much currency someone makes. But the fact is, the wealthy people literally make the laws deciding who pays what in taxes. It’s no mistake that capital gains taxes are far less than ordinary income. Mostly wealthy people are in the levels of government that make the tax laws, and certainly only wealthy people can afford to pay lobbyists. Further, most tax sheltering is only available to the ultra wealthy. For most of us, maxing out our annual retirement plan means in the low 5 digits. But the ultra wealthy cab shuttle away hundreds of thousands in defined benefit plans and other vehicles specifically made for them. As for Musk, or another billionaire, you say that if it weren’t for them less tax dollars would be collected. In fact, if his billions were instead distributed as income to his employees, they’d be taxed at a higher rate, and it would generate MORE tax dollars. Almost any use of his billions would generate more tax dollars than having them sit in his shares of companies.
> 2) you say it’s better than Bernie giving away stuff. It’s not that Bernie is giving away stuff, and others aren’t. Bernie is just giving stuff to people, rather than corporations. If you read through what economists have said about his plans vs others, you’ll see far less given to the military, and way more given to healthcare, college, etc. It shouldn’t seem outlandish - were the only first world country to have exorbitant health care costs, with measurably low actual health.
> 3) the republicans do not support free speech, full stop. Free speech means that the government cannot stop anyone from expressing themselves. Yet, Trump tried many times to do that. Desantis is currently doing that to Disney, because he doesn’t like them expressing their opinion. Republican governors around the country are stifling teachers’ ability to teach what they want. They are literally banning books. The republicans are railing against “cancel culture,” saying that if I don’t want to shop at a Hobby Lobby, I need a better reason than I don’t like the owner. I think what you mean is that private companies should not be allowed to stifle speech. That’s certainly the mixup Musk had, when he was going to buy Twitter to restore free speech. But, republicans can’t make up their mind - should we allow companies to run their businesses as they want, or should the government control them? If a company needs to check in with the government about its own policies, and can’t ban Trump or block misinformation, then is that really what you want? That’s what they do in China and Russia. That’s not what the republicans say they want. In contrast, the liberals against “free speech” are actually against “unchecked hate speech” and “demonstrably false information.” That’s a huge distinction.
> ...


Finally a capitalist I can have a conversation with. Many good points here.


----------



## StevenC (Apr 30, 2022)

thebeesknees22 said:


> LOOOL
> 
> I can't tell if this is sarcasm or if it's serious


AMOS is really serious about all their right wing media talking points and seems almost to be a caricature.


narad said:


> Ah yes, the guy who brought a rushed and impossibly unmaneuverable submarine to rescue trapped kids in some nerdy PR attempt, and then insulted the guy who actually rescued them when it didn't work. I definitely want to see more of that behavior!


Insulted is a light way to say called the actual rescuer a paedophile for living in Thailand, made repeated allegations over the course of two months, and hired a private investigator, because of a bruised ego. That defamation case was such a sham.


Hollowway said:


> I’m a fan of Musk.


You had me in the first half, not going to lie.


----------



## profwoot (Apr 30, 2022)

As a space nerd it's been frustrating watching Elon's descent into Trumpian narcissism. 

SpaceX has launched and landed a rocket _every week_ so far this year. It's difficult to describe how unthinkable that was even to people in the industry only a few years ago. They've reduced the cost of getting stuff to space so much that they basically get every commercial payload now. SpaceX launched 4-5x more mass to space last year than the nearest competitor (the Russian government). If Starship (by far the most powerful rocket ever built) works out as intended, the cost of getting stuff to space will plummet another order of magnitude. The implications of that are potentially revolutionary, but also unpredictable, especially now that he's turned into a demagogue.

Social media is basically designed to lure folks into the far-right echo chamber, and with the amount of money he's recently accumulated, of course he would embrace the side working so hard for corporate hegemony. But especially in the last year or two his apotheosis as the god of shitposting edgelords has me kicking myself for ever being a fan. And feeling even more pessimistic about the future of society.


----------



## narad (Apr 30, 2022)

Yea, _the people_ at SpaceX have done amazing things. Thank you Elon for giving them funding to do it _as part of a larger business venture._


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 30, 2022)

It's like a shitty conservative bingo card. I'm waiting for AMOS to call us all communist lizard people who eat babies in Satanic rituals.



profwoot said:


> But especially in the last year or two his apotheosis as the god of shitposting edgelords has me kicking myself for ever being a fan. And feeling even more pessimistic about the future of society.


This is where I'm at with Musk. I was a huge fan of Tesla and his mission statement in the mid-2010's but it just seems like he went off the deep end and started pulling some shady business models with the company. Not to mention the fact that he works employees to the bone and then shames them for getting burnt out or not being able to accomplish his every whim.


narad said:


> Yea, _the people_ at SpaceX have done amazing things. Thank you Elon for giving them funding to do it _as part of a larger business venture._


And thank you, Elon, for perpetuating the Silicon Valley obsession with workaholism all for the sake of your ego so you can keep launching cars into orbit.


----------



## AMOS (Apr 30, 2022)

BlackMastodon said:


> It's like a shitty conservative bingo card. I'm waiting for AMOS to call us all communist lizard people who eat babies in Satanic rituals.
> 
> 
> This is where I'm at with Musk. I was a huge fan of Tesla and his mission statement in the mid-2010's but it just seems like he went off the deep end and started pulling some shady business models with the company. Not to mention the fact that he works employees to the bone and then shames them for getting burnt out or not being able to accomplish his every whim.
> ...


It's more like a collective of Borg drones with no individualism. Your Bernie Sanders pre-school mentalities are worthy of a skit on SNL.


----------



## CanserDYI (Apr 30, 2022)

AMOS said:


> It's more like a collective of Borg drones with no individualism. Your Bernie Sanders pre-school mentalities are worthy of a skit on SNL.


I'm waiting for you to call us fascists too, lol.


AMOS said:


> Conservatives support free speech, liberals and leftists only support free speech if it's them carrying it out.


Sorry you can't say the N word anymore, I know it hurts.


----------



## SpaceDock (Apr 30, 2022)

This really went downhill fast.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Apr 30, 2022)

AMOS said:


> It's more like a collective of Borg drones with no individualism. Your Bernie Sanders pre-school mentalities are worthy of a skit on SNL.



You can easily replace Bernie with Trump and it would be totally valid in this sentence. ha

Also like..dude... Not everyone on the left, or center for that matter.. (or anyone who's not extreme far right) are Bernie supporters. There are load of schools of thought and ideas out there. It's not so black and white my friend like the internet makes it out to be.


----------



## profwoot (Apr 30, 2022)

AMOS said:


> It's more like a collective of Borg drones with no individualism. Your Bernie Sanders pre-school mentalities are worthy of a skit on SNL.


...he said, parroting the same propaganda as the rest of the good little fascists.


----------



## StevenC (Apr 30, 2022)

AMOS said:


> It's more like a collective of Borg drones with no individualism. Your Bernie Sanders pre-school mentalities are worthy of a skit on SNL.


Imagine thinking Bernie is the left.


----------



## AMOS (Apr 30, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> I'm waiting for you to call us fascists too, lol.
> 
> Sorry you can't say the N word anymore, I know it hurts.


Why would I use the N word? You're clearly running out of material, going back to the same stereotypes they use on MSNBC. I think I'll get a degree in Astrophysics, get a job working for Elon Musk then make all you Progressives pay for my tuition. Works for me, and it's part of your narrative so it's a win/win. PS. all my black friends left the Democratic party because they know the truth when they see it. At least SOME people out there smell the coffee.


----------



## CanserDYI (Apr 30, 2022)

AMOS said:


> Why would I use the N word? You're clearly running out of material, going back to the same stereotypes they use on MSNBC. I think I'll get a degree in Astrophysics, get a job working for Elon Musk then make all you Progressives pay for my tuition. Works for me, and it's part of your narrative so it's a win/win. PS. all my black friends left the Democratic party because they know the truth when they see it. At least SOME people out there smell the coffee.


If you think I'm a democrat, I'm done with this back and forth because you must be smoking crack.


----------



## AMOS (Apr 30, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> If you think I'm a democrat, I'm done with this back and forth because you must be smoking crack.


Your Socialist hate speech last night definitely had that ANTIFA flavor to it, I doubt you vote Republican. I suppose all my black friends are Uncle Tom's because they have their own thought process?


----------



## StevenC (Apr 30, 2022)

AMOS said:


> Why would I use the N word? You're clearly running out of material, going back to the same stereotypes they use on MSNBC. I think I'll get a degree in Astrophysics, get a job working for Elon Musk then make all you Progressives pay for my tuition. Works for me, and it's part of your narrative so it's a win/win. PS. all my black friends left the Democratic party because they know the truth when they see it. At least SOME people out there smell the coffee.


You probably don't want to be a mature graduate applying for a job at SpaceX. They have a very high turnover rate for graduates because they way overwork them. It's one thing at 22, but any later is going to be a hard life.

Also, probably wouldn't get an astrophysics degree if you want to work there. Some sort of engineering or mathematics degree would be much more relevant.


----------



## narad (Apr 30, 2022)

AMOS said:


> Why would I use the N word? You're clearly running out of material, going back to the same stereotypes they use on MSNBC. I think I'll get a degree in Astrophysics, get a job working for Elon Musk then make all you Progressives pay for my tuition. Works for me, and it's part of your narrative so it's a win/win. PS. all my black friends left the Democratic party because they know the truth when they see it. At least SOME people out there smell the coffee.



I'm all in favor of people going to college and learning to construct better arguments than this. It pays for itself really.


----------



## CanserDYI (Apr 30, 2022)

Oh I'm definitely a member of Antifa, I got my badge last week. We have meetings on Fridays.


----------



## StevenC (Apr 30, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Oh I'm definitely a member of Antifa, I got my badge last week. We have meetings on Fridays.


Are you with the Judean People's Antifa or the People's Antifa of Judea?


----------



## AMOS (Apr 30, 2022)

It's been fun children, I'm off to reload some ammo, shoot some defenseless targets at 500 yards, then back in time for some ribs and brisket. Tomorrow it's watching NASCAR while wearing my white robe with matching hood.


----------



## CanserDYI (Apr 30, 2022)

AMOS said:


> It's been fun children, I'm off to reload some ammo, shoot some defenseless targets at 500 yards, then back in time for some ribs and brisket. Tomorrow it's watching NASCAR while wearing my white robe with matching hood.


I mean, you're kind of making fun of your own people....Why is it that most white supremacist, redneck types vote red? Wonder why....we'll never know.


----------



## StevenC (Apr 30, 2022)

AMOS said:


> It's been fun children, I'm off to reload some ammo, shoot some defenseless targets at 500 yards, then back in time for some ribs and brisket. Tomorrow it's watching NASCAR while wearing my white robe with matching hood.


Ew, mile ovals are lame. I'm not watching oval racing unless it's Super Speedways.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Apr 30, 2022)

spudmunkey said:


> Yes, that's a real tweet.



I mean... MAGA fans can deny Elon Musk is all onboard with their talking points when he said he bought twitter for "free speech" - but you CANT deny Elon isn't 100% a trumper after this tweet (yes, I know its fake).. He basically is combining two of the Trumps favorite things in the world in one. Only thing that would make Trump even more ecstatic than Coke Cola and Cocaine together in one product, would be if it was called "Trump Cola".


----------



## ScottThunes1960 (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## spudmunkey (Apr 30, 2022)

Fringe extremist holds extremist views? *gasp* and the media picked a joke of a representative for "the other side"? *double gasp*


----------



## AMOS (Apr 30, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> I mean, you're kind of making fun of your own people....Why is it that most white supremacist, redneck types vote red? Wonder why....we'll never know.


It was a parody based on your stereotypes but I guess that went over your head. We vote red because the blue schmucks want to dismantle the 2nd Amendment, they falsely pretend that it's all about duck hunting and skeet shooting. But I do have fun at the range. I'm a non Republican conservative and I've never known a white supremacist so you'd have to ask someone else. There's 100 million gun owners in this country, of which a small percentage are rednecks, then there's the underage Antifa xbox warriors that have guns stashed that they bought illegally from the street corner, which is the same place street gang thugs bought theirs. So after they theoretically disarm the lawful 100 million (LOL) all that'll be left are illegal gun owners which gun control laws won't affect. There, now you can consider yourself educated on the subject. Aren't I a nice guy?


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Apr 30, 2022)

"represents the antifa branch of boston"

this right out the gate tells you this person is a clown. decentralized movements don't have "representatives," and anyone claiming to be such is either a cop or a dork in clown makeup.



ScottThunes1960 said:


>


----------



## CanserDYI (Apr 30, 2022)

AMOS said:


> It was a parody based on your stereotypes but I guess that went over your head. We vote red because the blue schmucks want to dismantle the 2nd Amendment, they falsely pretend that it's all about duck hunting and skeet shooting. But I do have fun at the range. I'm a non Republican conservative and I've never known a white supremacist so you'd have to ask someone else. There's 100 million gun owners in this country, of which a small percentage are rednecks, then there's the underage Antifa xbox warriors that have guns stashed that they bought illegally from the street corner, which is the same place street gang thugs bought theirs. So after they theoretically disarm the lawful 100 million (LOL) all that'll be left are illegal gun owners which gun control laws won't affect. There, now you can consider yourself educated on the subject. Aren't I a nice guy?


LMAO dude you said WE, you just called yourself a white supremacist redneck type. Holy shit, this is so funny.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 30, 2022)

I think AMOS is a bot, lol. If I were to design a bot that would automatically parrot right wing talking points, lies, and propaganda, I would make it exactly this way. Opening up a browser or reading a book would disprove so much of what he's saying, that it's hard to believe it's an actual person. 

So, I'm going to ignore all of the AMOSbot posts and get this thread back on track, which is talking about Musk and Twitter.:

Do you guys think he's thought through the whole "free speech" thing, and what it would really entail, or do you think he even cares? If I were in his shoes I'd steer well clear of Twitter. In my mind, he thinks of himself as Tony Stark, and he's honestly the closest thing we've got. I can see him buying a lot of companies, and doing some potentially really cool things. But I just don't get why he wants Twitter. For instance, he's going to have to come up with a policy on where to draw the line with respect to what is allowed to be said. Because he can't literally allow anything to be said on there, or it will turn into 4chan. For instance, I'm guessing that some stuff will be completely off limits. Like he won't show videos of murder or pornography, or anything like that. But will he permit a description of what sort of thing? How graphic of a description does there have to be before he censors it? It's easy to say you're in favor of free speech, but it's MUCH harder to actually do it, because there's no way a company can literally allow its users to post whatever they want. So it's clear he means that there are certain decisions he doesn't agree with, but I worry he's going to get mired in this, and stuck. 

Or, is he buying it because he has plans with what he can do with all of the user data? A single person with that amount of unchecked access could do a huge amount of advertising, or even combining businesses. Maybe all twitter users who use Starlink get it for free, everyone else sees a bunch of ads, or has to pay a membership?


----------



## ScottThunes1960 (Apr 30, 2022)

spudmunkey said:


> Fringe extremist holds extremist views? *gasp* and the media picked a joke of a representative for "the other side"? *double gasp*


It’s a comedian doing a bit. It just seemed appropriate to post for the sake of those who would rather react than think.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 30, 2022)

I love that this thread is in the Movies and TV Shows subforum.

Also, I didn't watch the video, but it's sad that the line is so blurred between parody and what wouldn't actually be seen on the news that we can't tell. Like AMOS' first post, I legitimately read that in a sarcastic voice because it ticked every box for stereotypical conservative who's mad at "the liberals." But alas, here we are. 

Also I'm Canadian and could give a shit about Burnie. His ideals are so hilariously centre-left to the rest of the world that it's insane watching the 2 fringes in the US eat each other over basic human rights. 

(also don't tell AMOS that I'm stealing hard working American jobs)


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Apr 30, 2022)

Hollowway said:


> Do you guys think he's thought through the whole "free speech" thing, and what it would really entail, or do you think he even cares? If I were in his shoes I'd steer well clear of Twitter. In my mind, he thinks of himself as Tony Stark, and he's honestly the closest thing we've got. I can see him buying a lot of companies, and doing some potentially really cool things. But I just don't get why he wants Twitter. For instance, he's going to have to come up with a policy on where to draw the line with respect to what is allowed to be said. Because he can't literally allow anything to be said on there, or it will turn into 4chan. For instance, I'm guessing that some stuff will be completely off limits. Like he won't show videos of murder or pornography, or anything like that. But will he permit a description of what sort of thing? How graphic of a description does there have to be before he censors it? It's easy to say you're in favor of free speech, but it's MUCH harder to actually do it, because there's no way a company can literally allow its users to post whatever they want. So it's clear he means that there are certain decisions he doesn't agree with, but I worry he's going to get mired in this, and stuck.
> 
> Or, is he buying it because he has plans with what he can do with all of the user data? A single person with that amount of unchecked access could do a huge amount of advertising, or even combining businesses. Maybe all twitter users who use Starlink get it for free, everyone else sees a bunch of ads, or has to pay a membership?



This is how I imagine most of his decision making takes place. I mean we're talking about a dude who shoots dicks into space with cars on them just because he can. I legitimately don't think he thought about it that hard, it just seemed like an edgy "Musky" maneuver so he did it. It doesn't have to be a good idea, it just has to be "rAdiCaL"

I remember when he did that car stunt one of my coworkers in an upscale kitchen thought it was so cool and I was just like "cool yeah none of us can afford health insurance but elon musk shot a fucking car into space." You can't force people to love themselves.









BlackMastodon said:


> I love that this thread is in the Movies and TV Shows subforum.



I keep doing a double-take every time it's not in P&CE, I thought it had gotten deleted yesterday cause I couldn't find it there hahaha


----------



## AMOS (Apr 30, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> LMAO dude you said WE, you just called yourself a white supremacist redneck type. Holy shit, this is so funny.


Can you ever read between the lines? We as in Conservatives, You must be like 16 or something. Or maybe you smoke too much Indica


----------



## AMOS (Apr 30, 2022)

Hollowway said:


> I think AMOS is a bot, lol. If I were to design a bot that would automatically parrot right wing talking points, lies, and propaganda, I would make it exactly this way. Opening up a browser or reading a book would disprove so much of what he's saying, that it's hard to believe it's an actual person.
> 
> So, I'm going to ignore all of the AMOSbot posts and get this thread back on track, which is talking about Musk and Twitter.:
> 
> ...


Hey dick smoker, things were on track, I made a simple statement about Musk and of course you and the rest of the libtards couldn't respect the fact that I'm entitled to my opinion.


----------



## CanserDYI (Apr 30, 2022)

AMOS said:


> Can you ever read between the lines? We as in Conservatives, You must be like 16 or something. Or maybe you smoke too much Indica


I said "why is it that most white supremacist, redneck type people vote red?" in which you reply "we vote red because..."  thought you were outta here?

EDIT: Lmao libtards.


----------



## AMOS (Apr 30, 2022)

This is precisely what's been going on on Twitter, and what Musk wanted to change. But you're too fucking stupid to see that.


----------



## profwoot (Apr 30, 2022)

AMOS said:


> This is precisely what's been going on on Twitter, and what Musk wanted to change. But you're too fucking stupid to see that.


To what does "this" refer? You keep getting pwned on the internet and daddy musk is going to somehow save you from that?

Your new avatar is quite demonstrative of your ilk. Your arguments aren't supposed to make sense; you get your dopamine fix just from wasting the time of good people.


----------



## CanserDYI (Apr 30, 2022)

@Randy @MaxOfMetal as much as I like poking conservatives and seeing their reaction, we should close this thread if you can, its a fuckin dumpster fire.


----------



## jaxadam (Apr 30, 2022)

SSO is on a roll


----------

